

Incredible Startups: Mizpee helps you easily detect public toilets - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/07/30/incredible-startups-mizpee-helps-you-to-easily-detect-public-toilets/
Here is very nice service available for No.1 requirement for a everyone. You can imagine that you are outside for some shopping or for some important work and area is not known to you and then you got emergency call for Bathroom.
======
nickb
Incredible?! lol

